# My dog / baby



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey guys,

Thought I would share some pics of my dog. She loves her little igloo bed. She is a Chihuahua cross jack Russel. She 8s just coming up to 6 years old! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 11, 2019)

She's super cute.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

pooch495 said:


> She's super cute.


Thank you.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Wee pet and loves her bed x


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Silverdoof said:


> Wee pet and loves her bed x


Thank you, she loves it. Your dogs in the profile pic are cute.... they are hugging!!!


----------



## Harry Cooper (Jun 2, 2020)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thought I would share some pics of my dog. She loves her little igloo bed. She is a Chihuahua cross jack Russel. She 8s just coming up to 6 years old! Hope you enjoy!


She is adorable? Would you mind sharing where'd you get the bed? Been looking for something similar for my pooch too. Thanks


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Harry Cooper said:


> She is adorable? Would you mind sharing where'd you get the bed? Been looking for something similar for my pooch too. Thanks


I think i got it from pets at home.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Thank you, she loves it. Your dogs in the profile pic are cute.... they are hugging!!!


Yes they really love each other. I fostered the white boy from a few weeks old and I think he thinks Lucy is his mum


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

She looks so cozy in her bed


----------

